# Sick Samsung Laptop



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,

My Samsung Laptop is not charging. The charger does show the green light.

My question is where do I purchase a new adaptor to see if this is the problem if it's not where in 6th October (or other locations) is there a reliable repair shop who can solve this problem.

TIA:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Radio Shack.. or any computer shop


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

There is a "computer mall" next to serag mall in nasr city. But its a bit of a drive from 6th of october.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know that my Samsung is back to its old self again. The guy at RadioShack was fantastic a true professional. Thank you for the heads up.


----------

